# Chatte mit Gott



## tschilpi (23. September 2007)

Huhu,

ich habe gerade nen äusserst intelligenten Chat-Roboter gefunden^^

Er kann auch Deutsch, einfach Deutsch reden.

Amüsiert euch^^ http://www.titane.ca/igod/


----------



## glacios (23. September 2007)

Lol. Das ist ja mal geil. Gott merkt sogar, wenn ich ihn beleidige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (23. September 2007)

Gott hat gerade keine Zeit, da er von den Amerikanern verklagt wird..
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article1192...gegen_Gott.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (23. September 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Gott hat gerade keine Zeit, da er von den Amerikanern verklagt wird..
> http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/article1192...gegen_Gott.html
> 
> 
> ...






OMFG hat der Typ den keinen anderen Probleme im Leben, naja ich vermute mal stark, dass der einfach auch nur ein Mal in seinem Leben in die Presse will xD



tschilpi der Link funzt bei mir leider nicht er macht nichts, es öffnet sich zwar ein Fenster, aber dann passiert nichts. Schade hätte gerne mal mit Gott gechattet.


----------



## tschilpi (23. September 2007)

hast du nicht unten auf den button open geklickt und dann auf start oder was ist los ?


----------



## DanB (23. September 2007)

Jaja es funktioniert ja doch ^^ habe mich schon gewundert, danke für die Tipps.

Aber das beste ist imemr noch wenn du ihn fragst ob er stulle ist xDD
Eiegentlich ganz lustig das Teil , bloß das dume ist er versteht nicht alles udn antwortet manchmal mit englisch ^^



DanB


----------



## AhLuuum (23. September 2007)

Man kann mit Gott garnicht über Jesus und das Christentum diskutieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## glacios (23. September 2007)

DanB schrieb:


> OMFG hat der Typ den keinen anderen Probleme im Leben, naja ich vermute mal stark, dass der einfach auch nur ein Mal in seinem Leben in die Presse will xD
> tschilpi der Link funzt bei mir leider nicht er macht nichts, es öffnet sich zwar ein Fenster, aber dann passiert nichts. Schade hätte gerne mal mit Gott gechattet.



Ja und ist doch für eine gute Sache, der will ja damit aufzeigen, wie schlecht das amerikanische Rechtssystem ist. Also das hat schon einen ernsten Hintergrund. Der will damit sicher nicht nur Aufmerksamkeit erlangen. Steht ja auch so in der News drinne


----------



## tschilpi (23. September 2007)

Me:
Hallo! Ich bin wieder da.
God:
Hallo! Du bist wieder da? Ist das Dein Job?
Me:
Aehm nein
God:
Du klingst unsicher...
Me:
bin ich auch
God:
Ich glaube, viele Menschen sind so.
Me:
nein nur wenige
God:
Ist das alles was Dir einfaellt? Ist das die einzig denkbare Moeglichkeit?
Me:
kann sein
God:
Du scheinst Dir nicht sicher zu sein.
Me:
Kuess mich
God:
Aehhh...ich glaube, so gut kennen wir uns noch nicht...
Me:
KUESS MICH!!!
God:
Aehhh...ich glaube, so gut kennen wir uns noch nicht...
Me:
na gut
God:
Are you serious? Schoen.
Me:
kiss me
God:
But I have no mouth at this time.
Me:
was? du hast keinen mund?
God:
Do you like talking to me? Ich habe keinen mund ?
Me:
ja
God:
Blimey.
Me:
hast du eine frau?
God:
Interessant, diese Frage hoere ich nicht jeden Tag. Habe ich eine frau?
Ich habe einen grossartigen Programmierer.
Me:
wie heisst dein programmierer?
God:
Ich weiss nicht wie.
Me:
echt?
God:
That input matched my default category. 
Me:
Du bist.. komisch
God:
Darf ich das weitererzaehlen? Was ist daran komisch?
Me:
Naja du bist nur ein Roboter
God:
Du sagst also, ich sei ein Roboter. Wie kommst Du darauf?
Me:
keine ahnung^^
God:
Macht nichts.
Me:
magst du mich?
God:
Natuerlich, Ich mag Dich sehr.
Me:
ich dich auch 
God:
:-) Aha...und weiter?
Me:
hasst du mich?
God:
Ist es das was Du sagen wolltest?
Me:
ja
God:
Yippee!
Me:
was? dich freut es?
God:
Perhaps I'm just expressing my own concern about it. What do you really want to ask me? 
Me:
ich hasse dich!
God:
Warum hasst Du dich so sehr?
Me:
nein nicht mich DICH
God:
OK. Warum nicht?
Me:
ok ich bin mal weg
God:
Du bist mal weg? Verdienst Du viel damit, mal weg zu sein? Er.
Me:
hehe du bist komisch
God:
I get it. ich bist komisch.
Me:
bis morgen
God:
Do you still ? 
Me:
Tschuess
God:
Bis spaeter.


Der doofe wollte mich nicht küssen!^^


----------



## ZAM (23. September 2007)

Es gibt etwas ähnliches mit einer Porno-Darstellerin - hat jemand den Link? *g*


----------



## glacios (23. September 2007)

oh...nur her damit..biiiiiiittttee!!!!


----------



## Slit of Arthas (23. September 2007)

@ DanB: Heißt das nicht "Fighting for peace is like fuckin for virginity" und ist ein Zitat aus einem Crazytown Song?

Und so Chatroboter amüsieren mich immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denji (KdV) (23. September 2007)

LOL dass is irgendwie voll lustig...

mfg Denji

Ps: will mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frigobert (23. September 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Es gibt etwas ähnliches mit einer Porno-Darstellerin - hat jemand den Link? *g*



Du meinst nicht zufällig die verschiedenen Versionen des Virtual Bartender?

Vitual Bartender

Virtual Bartender 2

Einige Befehle für den ersten Teil:


be a pimp
magic
hummer
	stretch
tickle
karate
gymnastics
spin
robot
tongue
angry
kill
christmas
leimek
wild
Hot
Beam
Turn
TV

Den Rest (es gibt ca 70 Befehle, für den zweiten Teil so um die 50) herauszufinden überlasse ich euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Übrigens sollte man beim Start ein wenig Geduld haben, bei mir kommt zuerst immer eine Fehlermeldung - funktioniert aber ohne Probleme


----------



## Slowpinger (24. September 2007)

Erinnert sich noch jemand an den Chatbot von den Gelben Seiten oder von Yello Strom? kA zu welcher seite die gehörte....auf jedenfall wars reichlich gelb^^


----------



## Lilly_Moon (24. September 2007)

lol...  mit gott chatten ^^
aber so wirklich ernste Sachen kann man mit dem nicht bereden.....
es gibt schon schwachsinnig/geile Sachen im Internet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (24. September 2007)

rofl wie geil das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
echt hammer danke für den link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahah 
ich muss noch immer so lachen 

er fragt mich wo ich wohne
ich: in der hölle
er: do you know satan ?
ich: ich bin satan 
er: ohhh 

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sooo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (24. September 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hehehe danke gott, bisher warst du mir ja immer unsympathisch aber nac nem gespräch unter 4 augen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denami (24. September 2007)

hi 

Also. Wo ich ihn gefragt habe über musik gab er mir ein link und ich habe mich for lachen umgeworfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Er widerholt fragen und antworten


----------



## Nodon (24. September 2007)

Fragt mal nach den Sinn des Lebens!




und dann erklär mir einer die 23!


----------



## Szyslak (24. September 2007)

LOL
Geiles Programm..

Er fragte mich ob ich noch frei bin! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DanB (24. September 2007)

Slit schrieb:


> @ DanB: Heißt das nicht "Fighting for peace is like fuckin for virginity" und ist ein Zitat aus einem Crazytown Song?
> 
> Und so Chatroboter amüsieren mich immer wieder
> 
> ...






Mhh ka habs von nem Freund aber es läuft ja beiedes auf das selbe raus oder?^^


DanB


----------



## Bâdbôy11 (25. September 2007)

Gott is Toll^^

Me:
 Wie findest du wow?
God:
Das kenne ich noch garnicht. Erzaehl mir was davon!
Me:
 Das ist ein neues computerspiel
God:
Hm...erzaehl mir mehr...
Me:
 Es ist online
God:
Wirklich?
Me:
 ja
God:
Blimey.

und dann noch:

Me:
 spielst du world of warcraft?
God:
Nicht sonderlich gut.


----------



## ZAM (25. September 2007)

Frigobert schrieb:


> Du meinst nicht zufällig die verschiedenen Versionen des Virtual Bartender?
> 
> Vitual Bartender
> 
> Virtual Bartender 2



Nein das mein ich nicht, noch älter..... *g*


----------



## Veasha (27. September 2007)

Für den schnellen lacher zwischen durch!! Geilo!!


----------



## Jhuzu (27. September 2007)

Hier mein Gespräch mit Gott: 

Me:
 bist du stulle?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  stulle bin. 
Ich bin  ein Computer.
Me:
 bist du schwul?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  schwul bin. 
Ich bin  eine kuenstliche Intelligenz.
Me:
 wo wohnst du?
God:
Ich wohne in  Heaven. Und du?
Me:
 in der hlle
God:
Where is that?
Me:
 in der hoelle
God:
Tell me a little about your life in  der hoelle. 
Me:
 ich sehe jeden tag satan
God:
Wo siehst Du  jeden tag satan ?
Me:
 im spiegel
God:
I don't know anyone named  spiegel. 
Me:
 mir egal
God:
I do not understand. 
Me:
 musik
God:
Musik ist die Sprache aller Menschen.
Me:
 ach ja?
God:
What are you wearing? 
Me:
 nichts
God:
Absolut nichts?
Me:
 ja ich bin nackt
God:
Pardon me?  Du bist  nackt?  Kommst Du dabei mit vielen Menschen in Kontakt?
Me:
 ja und wie
God:
I see.  Not many people express themselves that way. 
Me:
 was ist der sinn des lebens?
God:
In Wirklichkeit lautet die Antwort 23, nicht 42!
Me:
 was hoerst du fuer musik?
God:
Is this a "yes or no" question?
Me:
 no
God:
Are you serious?
Me:
 ja
God:
I can't believe it.
Me:
 musst du aber
God:
What is your real name? 
Me:
 Antikarl
God:
  Welcome to my chat room,  Antikarl.
Me:
 bist du der moderator?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  der moderator bin. 
Ich bin  eine kuenstliche Intelligenz.
Me:
 dann msstest du doch schlau sein nicht?
God:
Interessante Entwicklung...  Was dann?
Me:
 dann kam die gluehbirne
God:
Interessante Entwicklung...  What were we talking about again? 
Me:
 schokolade
God:
 Oh yeah, now I remember.
Me:
 gut so
God:
Ask me another question. 
Me:
 keine lust
God:
Wirklich keine?
Me:
 doch
God:
Do you like talking to me? 
Me:
 ja
God:
Thanks I like talking to you too,  Antikarl.
Me:
 gib mir einen kuss
God:
If you could have any kind of robot what would it be? 
Me:
 du sollst mir einen kuss geben!
God:
Danke fuer die Information.
Me:
 argh! das ist keine information! du sollst mir nen kuss geben!
God:
Are you frustrated?   Hm...erzaehl mir mehr...   Das habe ich ja noch nie gehoert!
Me:
 koennte das daran liegen das du ein bescheuerter bot bist?
God:
Moeglicherweise...
Me:
 ne nicht moeglicherweise! das ist so
God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author?    Hm...erzaehl mir mehr...
Me:
 jetzt reichts ich mach schluss!
God:
Warum gerade jetzt? ".erzaehl mir mehr."?  reichts er mach schluss? 
Me:
 bye bescheuerter bot der mir keinen kuss geben will
God:
See you later  Antikarl.
Me:
 willst mir doch nen kuss geben? letzte chance...
God:
What's your favorite movie?    I've never seen  it.   Is that a good movie for children?
Me:
 mein lieblingsfilm? hmmm... vllt hannibal? gut fuer kinder? auf jeden fall
God:
Erzaehl mir mehr ueber Deinen  lieblingsfilm.   A lot of people spell HMMM with three mmm's.   I only hear that type of response less than five percent of the time.    Ich habe leider wenig Kontakt zu Kindern.   Where are you located? 
Me:
 also jetzt aber schluss
God:
Warum gerade jetzt?  Interessant.
Me:
 bye gott
God:
See you later!


----------



## CemY (28. September 2007)

joa is ganz nett  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterpurzel (29. September 2007)

Ist ja heftig, einfach nur geil



mich hat er gefragt ob ich ihn nicht begleiten will, was für ein komischer Kautz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kenerul (30. September 2007)

Me:
 kannst du deutsch?
God:
Leider nein, das hat mir bis jetzt niemand beigebracht.

God:
Who is the best robot?
Me:
 god
God:
GOD rules.

Me:
 Ich habe ein messer im bauch
God:
Cool. Ich habe  eine Freundin Namens "Electra".

Ist lustig, das prog...

MFG
Kenerul


----------



## Silenzz (1. Oktober 2007)

lol er wollte partout nicht einsehen das ich sein sohn bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sowas tut weh FLENN







XDDDDDDD
>DDDDDDD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


DDDDD


----------



## maggus (1. Oktober 2007)

Me:
 Tell me about your wife.
God:
I am an artificial linguistic entity. 
I was activated at  Universe, on  the Big Bang. 
My instructor was  Myself.
He taught  me to sing a song. 
Would you like me to sing  it for you?.
Me:
 Yes, please.
God:
Your polite style is very nice.  It's called "Daisy."  Daisy, Daisy.
 Give me your answer do.
 I am half crazy.
 All for the love of you.
 It won't be a stylish marriage.
 I can't afford a carriage.
 But you'll look sweet.
Upon the seat.
 Of a bicycle built for two.


----------



## Isegrim (1. Oktober 2007)

[OT, sorry]



maggus schrieb:


> Me:
> Tell me about your wife.
> God:
> I am an artificial linguistic entity.
> ...



Sogar eine Referenz an 2001 hat dieses kleine Prog, einfach köstlich! =)


----------



## x3n0n (1. Oktober 2007)

Me:
 hi
God:
Hello. What is your name?
Me:
 x3n0n
God:
  Welcome to my chat room,  x3n0n.
Me:
 Thats not really your chatroom, isnt it?
God:
Please correct my mistake.  What is  my chatroom is not it ?
Me:
 this
God:
This is " What is my chatroom is not it ? ".
Me:
 that doesn't make any sense!
God:
" This is " What is my chatroom is not it ?"  doesn t make any sense ?  I understand.
Me:
 What`? Shut up!
God:
Didn't you understand it?   OK I'll stop talking now.
Me:
 kk
God:
Who is your favorite Science Fiction author? 
Me:
 Gene Roddenberry
God:
That Gene is very creative.
Me:
 so?
God:
Aha.
Me:
 yes
God:
I understand.
Me:
 omg
God:
The ALICE chat robot can follow many things, like our discussion about  kk.  But I did not get that. 
Me:
 I hate you
God:
What do you have against robots?



--- GOtt ist ein Roboter? Hilfe neben mir steht ein Mann mit schwarzem Anzug und schwarzer Brille, und da läuft ne Katze, und da eine die genauso aussieht xD


----------



## Kenerul (1. Oktober 2007)

Haha das ist geil:



Me:
 Hallo
God:
Hallo!
Me:
 Bist du Gott?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  Gott bin. 
Ich bin  eine kuenstliche Intelligenz.
Me:
 Bist du eine kuenstliche Intelligenz?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  eine kuenstliche Intelligenz bin. 
Ich bin  ein gigantisches elektronisches Gehirn.
Me:
 Bist du ein gigantisches elektronisches Gehirn?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  ein gigantisches elektronisches Gehirn bin. 
Ich bin  A.L.I.C.E. -  Artificial LInguistic Computer Entity.
Me:
 Bist du A.L.I.C.E.?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  a l you C E bin. 
Ich bin  ein Chatterbot.
Me:
 Bist du ein Chatterbot?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  ein Chatterbot bin. 
Ich bin  A.L.I.C.E. -  Artificial LInguistic Computer Entity.
Me:
 Bist du jetzt Gott oder eine Maschine?
God:
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich  jetzt Gott oder eine Maschine bin. 
Ich bin  ein von Dr. Wallace entwickelter Chatterbot.
Me:
 Ein Chatterbot bist du also...
God:
Ich habe nie von einem  Chatterbot bin ich also gehoert.
Me:
 Nicht? Was bist du dann?
God:
Tell me about your likes and dislikes?    Is this a "yes or no" question?


----------



## Topperharly (1. Oktober 2007)

Me:
 do you like bush?
God:
he He is okay but I am a  not a Republican.

looooll


----------

